# Male GS, how old is too old ?



## STK (Feb 14, 2021)

I currently have a 10year old male GS and I was interested in mating him with a friend's female GS. My dog has never mated before where as his female has previously had pups. Question 1... is my dog too old to start or will he work ? Question 2... would I be better off getting a female pup and eventually breed with my old dog?


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Unless your dog is a proven stud and is kennel club registered and has all his health tests and has competed in the show ring or working trials and has gained many accolades to his name then NO and even if he did, 10 years may be over the recommended age as per your kennel club rules for stud dogs.

If you got a female pup, then she would need to be about 1-2 years before she is ready to be mated, which would put your dog at 11-12 years of age and most definitely past his prime.

Enjoy your dog while you still have him and forget about using him as a stud.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Why don’t you leave him be. As a senior, the last thing he needs is women problems.


----------



## STK (Feb 14, 2021)

Gwyllgi said:


> Unless your dog is a proven stud and is kennel club registered and has all his health tests and has competed in the show ring or working trials and has gained many accolades to his name then NO and even if he did, 10 years may be over the recommended age as per your kennel club rules for stud dogs.
> 
> If you got a female pup, then she would need to be about 1-2 years before she is ready to be mated, which would put your dog at 11-12 years of age and most definitely past his prime.
> 
> Enjoy your dog while you still have him and forget about using him as a stud.


Thanks for your reply. I just want to continue having a GS and would really like to have a dependant of my dog, rather than starting again


Heartandsoul said:


> Why don’t you leave him be. As a senior, the last thing he needs is women problems.


😂😂 didn't think of it that way. I'd just love to have a dependant of my dog


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Whew, thanks for having a sense of humor.🙂

And I get it, we all love our GSDs and would love to have a mini me but it often doesn’t work that way and most GSDs aren’t breed worthy


----------



## STK (Feb 14, 2021)

Heartandsoul said:


> Whew, thanks for having a sense of humor.🙂
> 
> And I get it, we all love our GSDs and would love to have a mini me but it often doesn’t work that way and most GSDs aren’t breed worthy


Ok. My bad


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

STK said:


> I just want to continue having a GS and would really like to have a dependant of my dog, rather than starting again


Why? No matter what you will be starting again. And remember that your dog is only half of the equation. What is it about your dog that you want to continue with?


----------



## STK (Feb 14, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Why? No matter what you will be starting again. And remember that your dog is only half of the equation. What is it about your dog that you want to continue with?


It's everything about him, his temperament, his companionship, his relationship with my kids, his security, his friendliness to extended family members....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

STK said:


> It's everything about him, his temperament, his companionship, his relationship with my kids, his security, his friendliness to extended family members....


You love your dog. And you are starting to realize that he won't live forever. You want a piece of him. 
It seldom works that way, that we get a dog just like our old dog. And then resentment starts. Plus when you breed two random dogs you may be looking at health issues or behavior issues.
So my suggestion is get a pup from a good breeder, and let it grow up with your boy so he can teach it all his secrets. Then he will still be leaving a part of himself for you.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

STK said:


> It's everything about him, his temperament, his companionship, his relationship with my kids, his security, his friendliness to extended family members....


We like our first, bought our 2nd and third from the same woman.😉 All related.


----------

